# 1995 2.4L 4x4 Hardbody cuts out at 2000rpms



## Wcahill (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello,


I've recently bought a 1995 hardbody 2.4L 4x4 5 speed with 240,000 original miles. I bought it with this problem. It's not limited to 2000 rpm but when feathered to 2000 rpm it will dog back down to about 1600 rpm while keeping same pressure on accelerator, and will repeat in a surging (while in neutral) motion and bucks/cuts off hard (while driving). Now I can rev under 2000 and rev past 2000 and all is good but at normal acceleration right at 2000 it occurs.

I've replaced the EGR, TPS, and MAF. The distributor cap, rotor, plugs and wires are brand spanking new. The ECM reads 55 no malfunction. No rattle in cat, but does smell a little rich out the exhaust. The battery has a slow drain and while the truck is on the radio will turn off and back on over and over again.

Please read 

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truc...pm.html#/forumsite/20464/topics/202186?page=2

Same thing

Please help if anybody has had this issue and figured it out let me know.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with the engine. The ECU has detected an issue and is in fail safe mode.

Pull the codes to see what it is complaining about.

Here's how to pull the codes:

[VIDEO] Checking Error Codes - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


----------



## Wcahill (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks jp,

I've done that and have gotten a code 55; no malfunction. It's not limited to 2000 rpm, it will rev past that if I punch it, it's only when it's a gradual acceleration.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Where'd you get that replacement MAF?


----------



## Wcahill (Apr 29, 2016)

Ebay, it was cheap too. Do you think it could be made faulty?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

At first glance...yep.
A search will pull up multiple threads of folks buying used MAF's off ebay, even "new" ones, only to end up going back to Nissan for a genuine one.
Same thing applies for Autozone, PepBoys, NAPA, whatever...well, maybe not NAPA as much as the other two, but the thought still applies.


----------

